# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Carta en el limon busco una solución!

## david7liando

Hola buenas, es mi primer mensaje al foro y querria saber si existe algun tipo de spray para cuando se ace el efecto de la carta en el limon no quede remblandecida a pocas mas se me desace! gracias por adelantado!

----------


## Manolo Talman

prueba a envolver la carta en papel de cocina transparente o introducela  en una bolsita de plástico de las que tienen cierre de zip.

----------


## Juan Salvador

Hola supongo que preguntas algo para cuando la carta está dentro. No creo que necesites nada simplemente recubre la carta con algo, yo la envuelvo en papel de aluminio, aunque tambien lo he visto en papel de cocina transparente ( de ese que se utiliza para envolver bocadillos y croisans). Además le da más emoción e intriga al efecto ya que la gente ve que hay algo dentro pero ( en el caso del papel de aluminio) el público no sabe lo que es.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda. Un saludo.

----------


## Juan Salvador

Upps Manolo Talman es más rapido que yo escribiendo mensajes!!!

Pos nada eso.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Depende del método que uses, una servilleta metida en el limón desde el dia anterior secará la zona, además la carta no olerá a limoncillo.

----------


## david7liando

Lo del papel de cocina y la servilleta tiene buena pinta!! Habra que probarlo haver como queda! gracias!

----------


## McPincho

Otra opción un poco más estraña es la siguiente: (solo sirve en el caso de ser una predicción de una carta "escogida" por un espectador) el espectador al coger la carta se le hace enrollar la carta en papel de plata y milagrosamente la carta en el limón también aparece envuelta en papel de plata.

----------


## ignoto

¿Y qué mas da?

Si lo haces con carta firmada, la regalas y punto.

Si no...también la regalas.

Es una carta, vale menos de 6 céntimos. Si es de las de los chinos, poco mas de un céntimo.

----------


## galmer

yo lo hago con ujna naranja y cartas baratas, se dan de regalo y listo. Como dice Ignoto, si usas barajas de los chinos te sale a centimo la carta.
Además despues puedes lanzar el resto de la baraja en cascada o haciendo alguna floritura al público o sobre el escenario.

----------


## david7liando

no si por el dinero no es si la carta la regalo, pro lo prepare un dia antes i al abrir el limon la carta estava tan empapada de limon que a pocas mas se me deshace y por eso preguntava pro ya me ha quedado claro los metodos que hay creo que el de secar con el papel el mas efectivo!

----------


## Dow

> ¿Y qué mas da?
> 
> Si lo haces con carta firmada, la regalas y punto.
> 
> Si no...también la regalas.
> 
> Es una carta, vale menos de 6 céntimos. Si es de las de los chinos, poco mas de un céntimo.



no creo que sea muy cómodo dar una carta pringosa... bueno, mojadita.

lo de la servilleta dentro desde el día anterior es buena idea, y SI deja olorcillo a limón, que es lo agradable, pero no deja la carta o el billete mojado.

----------


## McPincho

Un truqillo que aprendí en el DVD de billete al limón es apretar un poco el limón para que caigan las gotas que quedan dentro antes de introducir la carta.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> SI deja olorcillo a limón, que es lo agradable, pero no deja la carta o el billete mojado.


Con No deja olorcillo a limón me refiero a que no apesta a limón humedecido, pero tienes razón el ambipur Limón no se lo quita nadie(y eso está bien)

----------


## galmer

Una solución muy bien pensada y elegante es la que hace Alberto de Figueiredo. Conforme extrae el billete del limón te da una servilleta para que limpies el billete. Lo digo porque hace un par de semanas estuvo actuando en Almería y me sacó para este efecto con un billete. Lo hizo aparecer en el limón y después me ofreció una servilleta para limpiarlo. Muy elegante, si señor.

----------


## Xeic

Yo pongo un papel de cocina dentro, unas horas antes. Así el limón no està húmedo i la carta queda seca.

Además uso cartas de los xinos.

----------


## josecrestini

de todas formas pensemos un poco....
haces desaparecer una carta o un billete que aparece dentro de un limo supuestamente que nunca antes ha sido manipulado, con lo cual como todos lo luimones tendra su correspondiente liquidillo dentro.

1.- No crees que es sospechoso que aparezca dentro de un limon y salga seco?

2.- La gracias de este juego es que la carta o billete salga humedo con las gotas y lo mas pringoso posible, es la unica forma de hacerlo creible.

No se, yo llevo mucho tiempo haciendo este juego y al final la gente siempre dice " es que ha salido hasta empapado con el olor a limon

¿Pensais que es creible que salga de dentro de un limon algo sin olor a limon?

saludos!

----------


## ignoto

Lo que sería increible es que saliera del limón empapado de gelatina de fresas y con olor a gasóleo.

----------


## david7liando

josecrestini, tienes razon pero esque la primera vez que lo hice lo prepare de un dia para otro y claro la carta poco falto para que se desaciera... i ultimamente usaba el metodo de secar un poco por dentro el limon con una servilleta, pero tiens toda la razon que si sale con todo el liquidillo pues parecera mas real! lo que abra que prepararlo poco antes de la actuacion...

----------


## Juandi

Aunque no he realizado demasiadas veces este juego (no llegan a veinte) nunca he tenido ningún problema.

Claro que siempre he utilizado una naranja (en vez de un limón), la he preparado unas pocas horas antes de actuar y utilizo naipes españoles de Fournier.

¿Puede ser que te ocurriera por utilizar naipes baratos, sin plastificar?

----------


## Danet

El problema es el acido citrico que aunque la carta este "plastificada" si la dejas un dia entero acaba por empaparse del jugo y desaciendose
Si la preparas unas horas antes y sacas un poco el jugo sobrante... pues no pasa nada y te saldrá una carta presentable :P

----------


## magomontecarlos

Hola a todos.

Yo suelo hacer el juego con una naranja y envolver la carta en papel de aluminio y lo preparo cuando voy a salir de casa. Creo que el resultado para el público es el mismo ya que también envuelvo la carta en papel de aluminio y al salir le doy los dos trozos de cartas y coinciden al milimetro que es cuando mas se lo miran.

También me gusta a "pelo". Roman Garcia utilizó un limón y me sacó de voluntario en el concurso de magia de cerca en el nacional de Barcelona. El billete me lo llevé con aroma a limón y casi chorreando.

Un saludo.

----------


## Mago Manè

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Josecrestini. Ademas si ya queda un poco raro sacar una carta de un limon y que no este mojada mas raro queda que encima este envuelta en papel de alumino a no ser que la carta primera se lie en papel de aluminio. En resumen, la solucion: preparar el limon un rato antes de hacer la rutina, con un par de horas esta bien, a mi me funciona. 

Un saludeteeeee

----------


## McPincho

Para que no cante, la carta escogida se envuelve en papel de plata, claro que yo lo hacía con dinero, con cartas no me biene ningún argumento para poderla liar

----------


## Zen

No se, pero yo a este juego solo le encuentro sentido si la carta o el billete están firmados como prueba que no se duplican...y en ese caso no da tiempo a que el acido citrico estropee la carta ya que es cuestion de unos minutos solo.

----------


## MagoJ

yo hago aparecer la carta firmada en naranaja, el espectador sujeta la naranja en una mano y la carta en la otra... desaparece la carta y abrimos la naranaja. Todo dura menos de 3 minutos... lo que tarde en hacer las coñas pertinentes y desaparecer la carta de su mano... pero no llevo nada preparadod e antemano y muchomenos una carta duplicada ya dentro de las naranja... el efecto pierde mucho así y más todabía si sale envuelta en papel plata, plástico, etc... la carta tiene que estar húmeda, firmada y dentro de la naranja... y ese es el reto y la magia de el efecto. De no ser así la carta podría no ser la misma, la fruta podría estar preparada con antelación, etc, etc...

----------


## ignoto

También puedes hacerlo con un billete con la técnica de Carl Cloutier. Él utiliza un kiwi pero con la misma preparación que la carta en el limón con carta firmada que sale en el Sphinx.
Eso si, la manipulación es propia de él.

Supongo que magoJ utiliza el cuchillo del israelí para ello.

----------


## david7liando

Este hilo lo publique porque prepare el limon el dia de antes de hacer el truco pero claro para que no se viera que era un duplicado cogia i le cortava una esquina a la carta que ellos escogian desaparecia la carta de la baraja y aparecia dentro del limon i el trozo encajaba perfectamente... Por cierto ignoto del cuchillo que hablas he oido hablar pero en tienda de magia no lo tiene... i por en Tarragona no hay ninguna tienda de magia. ¿Donde se puede comprar?

----------


## humorymagia

La rutina que hago yo es desaparecer el naipe con papel flash y de recuerdo una esquina se la queda el espectador que luego coincide con el trozo que falta al naipe que esta dentro del limón! Lo suelo preparar un par de horas antes.. y con papel films ( transparente )...

Pd. No había visto una carta firmada y dentro de una fruta! Eso si que es un efectazo!

Saludos,

Miguel Ángel

----------


## MagoJ

no no ignoto, jajaja no utilizo ningún cuchillo especial salvo que corta mu pero quemu bien jajaja el sistema es tan sencillo que seguro lo conoces tu también pero por eso es tan engañoso por lo sencillo que es... jajaja

----------


## ignoto

Como sea el del "bujero" por detrás y carta empalmada "padentro" me muero de vergüenza por tener la mente tan simple y buscar soluciones enrevesadas.

----------


## trib

Hola a todos!! ya se que llego muy muy tarde para responder a este post, pero bueno, por asuntos personales no he podido tenido tiempo de escribir en el foro.
Bueno, lo primero queria comentar, tras leer mil y una versiones sobre este juego, tengo que decir que el billete es en el limon y la carta es en la naranja, no me pregunteis el porque, ya que realmente no lo se, pero si siempre se ha hecho así y en todos los libros aparece asi sera por algo (igual no queda muy convincente, pero lo he discutido con varios magos si os sirve de argumento..). 
Respecto a la carta que queda empapada, ya he leido vuestras respuestas, y me repito yo tambien, yo preparo todo el lio una hora antes mas o menos, y para que no quede tan mojada, exprimo un poquito la naranja, pero poco, e introduzco la duplicada con la esquina cortada, y sin plastico, sin nada que cubra la carta (si la gente ve que aparece una carta envuelta en un plastico y dentro de una naranja, eso es señal de que la naranja ha sido manipulada de alguna manera, por eso yo creo que no hay que utilizar nada).
Yo creo que no hay que complicarse en el juego y que hay que buscar la simpleza, por eso no utilizo carta firmada (requiere mas tecnica) y utilizo el metodo de la esquina cortada, para el espectador es lo mismo, sigue siendo su carta y no va a pensar que es duplicada (nosotros creemos que igual si, pero eso es porque vemos el juego con ojos de magos).
Espero haber sido de ayuda, para cualquier otra cosa no tengo ningun problema en ayudar.

Un saludo

----------


## nitrojd

Totalmente de acuerdo en que en la naranja debe estar la carta y en el limon el billete... yo lo veo como que el billete si lo chupas, cosa que no recomiendo, sabe mas a limon, y una carta de las que tienen en los bares manoseadas, estas si que podeis chuparlas, saben mas a naranja. O eso me parece en mi mente, no he probado a chuparlas aun, podeis probar y me decis  8-)

----------


## Seryey

[Perfecto: lo lógico es que desaparezca un trozo de papel trasparente y la carta. Posteriormente aparecen ambos dentro del limón.
Esto es coherente. Yo simepre lo he visto de esta forma y así lo presento.

----------


## Mago Manè

Hace tiempo encontre en una tienda china un pato electronico que cantaba una cancion durante unos 20 segundos , luego paraba decia cuac cuac cuac y soltaba un huevo de plastico por el ... ejem. Unos 6 euros.

Y ya tengo mi version de la carta en el limon, el mismo metodo pero la carta aparece en el huevo que suelta el pato... Buenisima para un publico mixto entre adultos y niños jajaja

Otra idea, en ceuta hay una tienda que por 3 euros te llena una lata de lo que tu quieras y te la cierra como de fabrica, regalos en lata se llama. seguro que en vuestras ciudades tambien hay algo asi, el resto lo imaginais verdad...

 :twisted:

----------


## esgatell

Completamente de acuerdo en que no se debe envolver la carta (excepto en el caso de envolverla fuera). Respecto de el estado de la carta: no tireis nunca las barajas usadas, yo tengo cientos de cartas "sacrificables".

----------

